# New rider and musician, here's my video...



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey mister no teasing your horse 

(kidding of course) but I loved the video and your music was very fitting! I really enjoyed that  Thank you for sharing!!

How long have you (guessing it's you) been playing the guitar? Also do you upload it on the PC and find accompaniment or do you pre-record the other drums and instruments too?

Also welcome to the forum and to the world of horses


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Thank for your welcome and your comment and I'm happy that you like my music; I am a composer and an arranger and I wrote all the music scores; I play the guitar since 3 decennies...

If you want to listen to all the songs of my new album click here

http://www.musicme.com/#/Nagakanaya/

Have fun :happydance:


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Here's is my first horse :lol:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice upbeat music . I enjoyed that very much. And the horses in your video are stunning.


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Thank you palominolover for your nice comments, it's true these horses are incredible !


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Hello Riders,

*I present you my mare of 5 years :*

*It's TITANE, sorry, it neighs only in French* :lol:


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

After my holidays, I am so happy to find again my mare...


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing music and beautiful horses! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Thank you *horsegirlfive* for your musical comment; I'm happy to communicate, via this forum, with foreigner riders...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nicely done. The editting is good, too.


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Tinyliny for your comment; I'm french but I try to have a correct editing...


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

*Thanks to you, for the first anniversary of the launch of the video on youtube "COURSIERS SAUVAGES" you have been more 2000 to view it*.


----------



## NuBeginningsfrance (Jan 28, 2012)

Great video ;-)


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

Thank you NuBeginningsfrance for your comment, your videos are not bad either!


----------



## adorablehorse (May 18, 2012)

*My mare and I had a merry Halloween and you? :happydance:*


----------

